# What are FDT trailings in kernel config files?



## YuryG (May 4, 2020)

Just trying to investigate something about MIPS and FreeBSD. And I've found out that for kernel config files with trailing _FDT I cannot build kernels. Say, `make buildkernel TARGET=mips ARGET_ARCH=mipsel KERNCONF=MT7620N_FDT` ended with error 
	
	



```
awk -f /usr/src/sys/tools/miidevs2h.awk /usr/src/sys/dev/mii/miidevs
--- fdt_dtb_file ---
sh -c 'MACHINE=mips /usr/src/sys/tools/fdt/make_dtb.sh /usr/src/sys  /umd/Tmp/ERL/obj/mips.mipsel/usr/src/sys/MT7620N_FDT'
converting /umd/Tmp/ERL/obj/mips.mipsel/usr/src/sys/MT7620N_FDT -> /MT7620N_FDT.dtb
cc1: error: /umd/Tmp/ERL/obj/mips.mipsel/usr/src/sys/MT7620N_FDT: No such file or directory
Error: <stdin>:0.0 syntax error
FATAL ERROR: Unable to parse input tree
*** [fdt_dtb_file] Error code 1

make[2]: stopped in /umd/Tmp/ERL/obj/mips.mipsel/usr/src/sys/MT7620N_FDT
--- usbdevs_data.h ---
awk -f /usr/src/sys/tools/usbdevs2h.awk /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs -d
--- usbdevs.h ---
awk -f /usr/src/sys/tools/usbdevs2h.awk /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs -h
--- vnode_if.c ---
awk -f /usr/src/sys/tools/vnode_if.awk /usr/src/sys/kern/vnode_if.src -c
1 error

make[2]: stopped in /umd/Tmp/ERL/obj/mips.mipsel/usr/src/sys/MT7620N_FDT
*** [buildkernel] Error code 2

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** [buildkernel] Error code 2

make: stopped in /usr/src
1 error

make: stopped in /usr/src
```
(And similarly happens with other _FDTs.)

I suppose, there's something to understand here, but I cannot find sources for that information.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2020)

FlattenedDeviceTree - FreeBSD Wiki


----------

